# torre and troy at 6 months old



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

the latest picture of the boys. to all nfcs fans










and to think they looked like this at 3 weeks old


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG!!! soooooo scrummy!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you they have lovely personalities


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> thank you they have lovely personalities


They are REALLY yummy kitties hun


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

wow there beautiful!

The photo of them as kittens made me laugh, there faces look so cute with there little legs!

from then and now they look completely different, its shocking how fast they grow up!

But there so adorable


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

absolute beauties


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow- they're such gorgeous boys!! :001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just stunning


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

They make you always come back to see them. I've missed them, they're so adorable.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

more to come anca, i've missed you where have you been?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

They are beautiful, I just welled up a bit... :crying:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

both very handsome


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> more to come anca


Great to hear that, in fact I am never worried about this, because I know you take great care of your gang and also of our eyes 



jenny armour said:


> i've missed you where have you been?


I must admit I've missed you too, I had the "time of my life" working, I could hardly take care of my family and housekeeping , and besides working I have had a few health problems, lots of tests, lots of worries, nervousness I am ok now, nope, I have not been ill, I just found a problem that lead to an entire analysis chain. Fortunately, I am all right.

What can I say, when I am stressed like I was, I avoid any socialization, not to hurt anyone because of my own frustrations.

Oh, Jenny, thank you for asking about me, it means a lot to me considering we haven't had a chance to talk too much and to know each very well.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_AWWWWW GORGEOUS XXXXX

Anca i have also missed you, glad you are back and you are ok xxxxx_


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much, colliemerles, I know you have, I guess feelings can be sent and felt telepathically, I've thought of you too.

Great to be back here surrounded by cats and and their special "parents"


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

They're STUNNING arent they  The kitten picture is just soooooooooo cute !! 

Tell me , what are their personalities like ? My NFCs are amazing personality wise and SO smart 

Where is the black boy ??? !!! :angry:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

typical wegies they are intelligent and yes smart. do you know i put some stickypaws on a chair the other day to stop them scratching it and torre pulled it off with his teeth, in fact he had it stuck to his fur around his neck, so he carried it around with him until i could pull it off. i have also lost some earrings because he had the manniquin that they were on, onto the floor.
jj troy and torre have a favourite ball they carry around in their mouth, just like a dog


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> typical wegies they are intelligent and yes smart. do you know i put some stickypaws on a chair the other day to stop them scratching it and torre pulled it off with his teeth, in fact he had it stuck to his fur around his neck, so he carried it around with him until i could pull it off. i have also lost some earrings because he had the manniquin that they were on, onto the floor.
> jj troy and torre have a favourite ball they carry around in their mouth, just like a dog


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Hehe  My boys are similar  They love carrying things around in their mouths , sticks mostly  And wolfgang likes to groom my hair :laugh:


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

valeriewhiteside said:


> And wolfgang likes to groom my hair :laugh:


And I (would) like to groom Wolfgang directly with my fingers (it's called finger therapy) Sorry, but he still is on my mind :eek6:

Not that I wouldn't use this relaxation method on all Jenny's cats.

(Many cats on this PF make me come back and look for them. Sort of ... addiction, really)


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Anca said:


> And I (would) like to groom Wolfgang directly with my fingers (it's called finger therapy) Sorry, but he still is on my mind :eek6:
> 
> Not that I wouldn't use this relaxation method on all Jenny's cats.
> 
> (Many cats on this PF make me come back and look for them. Sort of ... addiction, really)


you are so right anca they are addictive all of them, i dont know where i would be without them, such characters


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Anca said:


> And I (would) like to groom Wolfgang directly with my fingers (it's called finger therapy) Sorry, but he still is on my mind :eek6:
> 
> Not that I wouldn't use this relaxation method on all Jenny's cats.
> 
> (Many cats on this PF make me come back and look for them. Sort of ... addiction, really)


Wolfgang is feeling very smug now


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, Jen, all the cats I've met here + their stories + their slaves  who are my friends now, have made me stay close to the forum. I generally don't feel the need for more socialisation than I already have in my non virtual life, I have deactivated my FB and I'm on no other forum or virtual organisation, but this very PF has brought a lot of happy moments in my life and I always must return here.



valeriewhiteside said:


> Wolfgang is feeling very smug now


Good, because he deserves that and a lot more  God bless him, he's so special.


----------

